# First Cheese on WSM with the AMNTS



## briggy (May 14, 2015)

We have had a few cool evenings recently so I decided it was finally time to try cold smoking some cheese on the WSM with the AMNTS.  The smoker did hit the high 70s when the sun was directly on it, so we paused and restarted after the sun went down.  Overall held right around 68 degrees for the majority of the time.

Quite a wide-array: colby jack, medium cheddar, pepper jack, fiesta pepper jack, habanero, swiss, white cheddar, and a sun-dried tomato bruschetta jack.

Total smoke time was roughly 3 hours with hickory pellets.

Cheese warming from the fridge while smoker is prepared:













20150513_181949.jpg



__ briggy
__ May 14, 2015






Sorry for the shadow, but as you can see the AMNTS was kicking!













20150513_214555.jpg



__ briggy
__ May 14, 2015






Fresh out of the smoker and going into the fridge unwrapped for the night, pretty good color from the pre-pic:













20150513_220319.jpg



__ briggy
__ May 14, 2015


















20150513_220329.jpg



__ briggy
__ May 14, 2015






Out of the fridge after 19 hours:













20150514_165950.jpg



__ briggy
__ May 14, 2015






And vac packed:













20150514_173110.jpg



__ briggy
__ May 14, 2015






Only 3-4 weeks to go!  Now on to prepping Bear's BBB and pulled cured boston butt ham and unstuffed beef sticks.  More to come!


----------



## goensouth (May 14, 2015)

Looks great.I have some aging in the fridge now can't wait until the 26th to try.


----------



## briggy (May 14, 2015)

Goensouth said:


> Looks great.I have some aging in the fridge now can't wait until the 26th to try.


Well on the bright side, you are closer than we are!


----------



## b-one (May 14, 2015)

Nice looking cheese! What flavor was the smoke?


----------



## pc farmer (May 14, 2015)

Looks good.  I am almost out of smoked cheese.


----------



## briggy (May 14, 2015)

b-one said:


> Nice looking cheese! What flavor was the smoke?


Hickory pellets.  I wanted to see how a harder wood tasted to decide whether or not to try apple/cherry next time.


----------



## briggy (May 14, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks good. I am almost out of smoked cheese.


Thanks!  Sounds like you need to fire up the smoker.


----------



## dave17a (May 30, 2015)

Briggy said:


> Hickory pellets.  I wanted to see how a harder wood tasted to decide whether or not to try apple/cherry next time.





Briggy said:


> Hickory pellets.  I wanted to see how a harder wood tasted to decide whether or not to try apple/cherry next time.





Briggy said:


> Hickory pellets.  I wanted to see how a harder wood tasted to decide whether or not to try apple/cherry next time


Just gotta do side by side on pellets, tasting that is. Dont know if really care. It is all good down the road.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great color. Colby Jack is great smoked, one of my favorite.


----------



## briggy (May 31, 2015)

Just a little longer until I can open up the first batch and try it out.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 1, 2015)

Dang it that looks good I just had some this weekend that I did in Jan. OH YA!!!
 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## briggy (Jun 7, 2015)

Just broke down and opened the first colby jack about 3.5 weeks after smoke.........this stuff is good!













20150607_165731.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## gulf shucker (Jun 8, 2015)

This looks great, can't wait for my first cheese smoke.


----------



## gary s (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice Smoked Cheese

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks good, - nice job

DS


----------

